# How do you prefer to fish your worms and creatures?



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I usually prefer Texas rigged, how about you?


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

JohnPD said:


> I usually prefer Texas rigged, how about you?


Texas is great but never underestimate a whacky senko


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

CARLISLINA rig is my favorite by far.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I like texas rigged with as little as weight i can get by with an still get bottem contact. Also seems like I catch more fish when i really slow my worm down, Usually slow drag with a pause an quiver of the worm and kkeep repeating


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Prefer weightless if not too windy or as saugfisher said, as little weight as possible.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

texas rig 1/4oz tungsten weight, 1/8oz shakey head


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Isn't Carolina rigging normally for deeper waters? And I've never fished the whacky before either.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I like texas rigged with as little as weight i can get by with an still get bottem contact. Also seems like I catch more fish when i really slow my worm down, Usually slow drag with a pause an quiver of the worm and kkeep repeating


How little is little as weight you can get by with for you?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes, Carolina rigging is normally associated with fishing deeper water, but it's just as effective in shallow water. You'd normally use a lighter sinker in shallow water, but it's not a hard and fast rule. Carolina rigging actually works great in shallow water. 

I prefer Texas rigging soft plastics. I let the water temperature, water depth, type of cover, and the size and type of the bait I'm using, dictate the size of weight I use. For instance, if I'm using a bait with an action tail, I'm going to use at least enough weight to activate the tail on the fall.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

JohnPD said:


> How little is little as weight you can get by with for you?


Depends on if im fishing shallow pond,deep pond,river,creek, 2 fow,or 20 fow. Usually in ponds im useing a 1/16 oz bullet weight, and thats plenty to keep me on bottem

Oh and bassbme is right the type of plastic you throw you will want different weights. And if you can get by with it weightless can be killer to.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I fish weightless and weedless slow fall, twitch, move slow you spend a lot of time in one spot not a way to cover a big area.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

shakey head is outproducing texas and carolina for me by far this summer, 8-16 fow.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

I differ depending on water and such. My top two rigs are texas rig and wacky rig. Can't forget the dropshot rig. Texas rig is mostly for fishing lakes with weeds and rivers with lots of snags. Wacky rig for most other river fishing. I've not had much luck with the dropshot rig here, I mostly use it in the clear water back at home since I like seeing the weeds and such I'm casting to when using this rig.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Wacky for Senkos. 

I've tried both Carolina and Texas rigging senkos and creatures, not a single hit. Not sure if I'm fishing them wrong or what. I was using the same color pattern for that as I was with the wacky rigged (getting a nice number of fish). I have ZERO faith in the Carolina/Texas rig, wacky I'm a true believer in.


----------

